
Don’t Call Me a Millennial – I’m an Old Millennial - DiabloD3
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2017/04/two-types-of-millennials.html
======
lukas099
I'm supposed to be one of the "younger" millenials, but reading the article, I
felt I related more to the "older" millenials.

Maybe the whole 'millenial' thing is overblown anyways?

